# Gothic 2 dndr schwarzes Erz / Erzschwert / Blood Night



## gothicer2005 (20. August 2006)

HI Leute
Ich hab gleich mehrere Fragen. 
1. Wofür braucht man in gothic 2 dndr eigentlich das schwarze ERz????
2. IN dem MOd Blood Night habe ich soo Bücher gefunden in denen steht das es ein schwert gibt aus schwarzem ERz und auch eins aus feuer und eins aus Eis  . WO finde ich oder bekomme die dinger und gibt es die überhaupt.
3. Wo bekomme ich in blood night diese 2 ringe und das Amulett der vampire:VAMPIRSET ?????   
Danke schon mal für die hilfe   

     
 GOTHIC 3


----------



## Homerclon (21. August 2006)

gothicer2005 am 20.08.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> HI Leute
> Ich hab gleich mehrere Fragen.
> 1. Wofür braucht man in gothic 2 dndr eigentlich das schwarze ERz????
> 2. IN dem MOd Blood Night habe ich soo Bücher gefunden in denen steht das es ein schwert gibt aus schwarzem ERz und auch eins aus feuer und eins aus Eis  . WO finde ich oder bekomme die dinger und gibt es die überhaupt.
> ...


Bei 2. & 3. kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich hab noch keine G2 Mods gespielt.
Und auch nicht viele G1-Mods.

Aber zur 1. Frage.
Benutz doch mal das Schwarze Erz, einfach im Inventar nutzen, wie wenn du einen Heiltrank, nehmen willst.
Dann wirste schon sehen was passiert. 




Spoiler



Durchs nutzen von Schwarzem Erz wird AFAIK die Spielwelt Langsamer, aber anders als bei Sumpfkraut, wird der Held nicht langsamer.


----------



## Kizura (21. August 2006)

gothicer2005 am 20.08.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> HI Leute
> Ich hab gleich mehrere Fragen.
> 1. Wofür braucht man in gothic 2 dndr eigentlich das schwarze ERz????
> 2. IN dem MOd Blood Night habe ich soo Bücher gefunden in denen steht das es ein schwert gibt aus schwarzem ERz und auch eins aus feuer und eins aus Eis  . WO finde ich oder bekomme die dinger und gibt es die überhaupt.
> ...



Konnte man mit Hilfe des schwarzen Erzes nicht ein BESTIMMTES Schwert 



Spoiler



Das Schwert im AddOn DNdR, von dem ich den Namen vergessen hab 


 verbessern?  :-o


----------



## Homerclon (21. August 2006)

Kizura am 21.08.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> gothicer2005 am 20.08.2006 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, du meinst bestimmt die "Klaue Beliars", die kann man an den Beliar Schreine verbessern, dazu muss man nur Lebenspunkte Spenden.

Einzige andere Zutaten bei Waffen ist Magisches Erz.
Ausnahme 2. Weihe der Paladinwaffe.


----------

